# [SOLVED] Access Denied/Need to format external Drive on new pc.



## k3nshinn (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello all, I have a huge problem, I builded a new pc with win7 ultimate, before that I had winxp, I copied all most important files to my 300gb buffalo external hd, which at this point still works on xp, but when I start my new pc with this drive, error msg pops up that I'd have to format my drive before use(which would be a sin to do) when I try to access it error msg pops up that "access is denied" I tried a few things, going to properties/security/advanced/owner and permissions, which always changes the permissions/ownership to all of my files but after its complete it utterly fails to complete the task, yet I've tried another method by running cmd in administrators mode with such commands as "takeown /f g" cmd gave me a message of success but even after restart it still failed me once more...

Please if theres any other way than buying/borrowing another drive to copy my files suggest it here, appreciate your time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied/Need to format external Drive on new pc.*

Hi - 

Activate the Hidden Administrator user account - Hidden Admin Account - sysnative.com - MVP

Try file access with that account.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## k3nshinn (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied/Need to format external Drive on new pc.*

Wow, what a simple fix! All fixed now, I appreciate your time sir, Best regards!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Access Denied/Need to format external Drive on new pc.*

My pleasure.

Glad it worked for you. I suggest you re-hide that account when you are finished copying the files.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## k3nshinn (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Access Denied/Need to format external Drive on new pc.*



jcgriff2 said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Glad it worked for you. I suggest you re-hide that account when you are finished copying the files.
> 
> ...


Why would you suggest that? Is there any possible problem that might occur within time? Since it worked, I would not mind using this hd, it would save me few bucks w/o buying new one.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you password protect that account and then forget it, you'll need to reinstall Windows.

Also, that account cannot install certain security related Windows Updates, it is not subject to UAC and runs IE "Protected Mode: Off".

You can leave it activated and log on to it when you wish to.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

